# Can variatus Platy Live In Cold Water Tank?



## Shyone

Hello,

Iv'e been researching & found Temperate fish that can live in cold water tanks. Are the variatus Platy easy to keep in cold water? And are they easy to get hold of?

Thank You xxx


----------



## Moogloo

Yes they can, but JUST the variatus so long as you know when you are looking at the variatus platies


----------



## littlefoot

The problem is with all the inbreeding and cross breeding amongst them how would you really know?


----------



## madguppy

. pet shop Platys are best kept at about 68f 
wild variatus platys can be kept as low as 62f


----------



## Mynki

littlefoot said:


> The problem is with all the inbreeding and cross breeding amongst them how would you really know?


This. You'll struggle to get WC platties realistically. And you need to define cold as people have very different interpretation of it. They'll be OK in the hich 60's and low 70's, but don't let there tank temp get any lower.


----------



## madguppy

there are a good few wild type platys about in the uk hobby allso wild swords.
there are about 16 wild type swords and about 7or 8 wild type platys and there are many sub Species of them
most of the will do well kept at the low 60/s


----------



## Mynki

Not so many stocked in LFS though. 

I know a few for sale by a couple of specialist sellers on Aquarist Classifieds from time to time. 

If you know where WC livebearers are being sold, then please post the links if the sellers advertise online. 

It is a shame we don't see a lot more WC livebearers for sale IMHO.


----------



## lionfish

Mynki said:


> Not so many stocked in LFS though.
> 
> I know a few for sale by a couple of specialist sellers on Aquarist Classifieds from time to time.
> 
> If you know where WC livebearers are being sold, then please post the links if the sellers advertise online.
> 
> It is a shame we don't see a lot more WC livebearers for sale IMHO.


Gary ( themadguppy ) has a fish house with 100 tanks of them ! :whistling2:


----------



## Moogloo

the easiest way to find unusual livebearers will be through the livebearer association, they are really helpful people and always seem to know who in the group has what  im a member with no fish LOL though for ages i had my eye on the Montezuma Swords and some of the very little livebearers.


----------



## madguppy

lionfish said:


> Gary ( themadguppy ) has a fish house with 100 tanks of them ! :whistling2:


i Picked up some nice ricefish today and a few livebearers :lol2:


----------



## madguppy

Mynki said:


> Not so many stocked in LFS though.
> 
> I know a few for sale by a couple of specialist sellers on Aquarist Classifieds from time to time.
> 
> If you know where WC livebearers are being sold, then please post the links if the sellers advertise online.
> 
> It is a shame we don't see a lot more WC livebearers for sale IMHO.


there are not many lfs thet sale wild livebearers it is very very unlikely thet they have come direct from the wild there is also a chancs thet the fish may be hybrids. 
as Moogloo as Said the best way to find unusual livebearers will be through the livebearer association, many of the fish will come with collection info.


----------



## madguppy

Moogloo said:


> the easiest way to find unusual livebearers will be through the livebearer association, they are really helpful people and always seem to know who in the group has what  im a member with no fish LOL though for ages i had my eye on the Montezuma Swords and some of the very little livebearers.


Montezuma Swords are nice fish if you like little livebearers x. pygmaeus is a good one to keep. which little livebearers do you like or are looking for?


----------



## Mynki

madguppy said:


> there are not many lfs thet sale wild livebearers it is very very unlikely thet they have come direct from the wild there is also a chancs thet the fish may be hybrids.
> as Moogloo as Said the best way to find unusual livebearers will be through the livebearer association, many of the fish will come with collection info.


True. But I deliberately used the word "realistic" as the OP is highly unlikely to go to the lengths of joining a specialist aquatic society and then visit their shows and auctions. Though they would almost certainly have a nice time if they did. 

I did once upon a very, very long time ago work for one of the big three importers who supplied UK wide shops from tiny independants to large chains. WC livebearers were never imported during my time there due to no demand. A real shame....


----------

